# Collar/Harness Questions



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

So for training I've noticed that people use different things in Schutzhund. So I pulled out my rule book and see that there are some options when trialing. 

I see that you must at all times have a "single row chain" collar on your dog for trialing. I was told this means a fur saver. Is that correct or will a regular chain be ok as long as it a single strand/row of chain?

And a few equipment questions;

1. What type of collar do you prefer for tracking (training or trialing)? A harness (what type) or a single row collar or free tracking?

2. What do you prefer for protection training? A harness or a collar?

And why?
Thanks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Fur saver is pretty traditional....

Different trainers/helpers have their own preferences....some like agitation collars (2 in wide - I have some that are 1.5 at buckle and holes and widen to 2 in for front of neck), and some like harnesses....depends on how they work ....Personally, I think a harness makes more sense for beginning agitation - with a line on the collar as well....

For tracking - depends on the dog - either off the fur saver or a belly band ....

Lee


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

At our club, everyone is required to have a fur saver on their dog when working. Then it depends on the dog whether you use a harness or agitation collar. I use a Julius K9 IDC harness. I just like how easy it is to get on/off. When my last dog was just starting out the agitation collar just really irritated him somehow so I started using a harness. I've just used one ever since, but we keep a couple of agitation collars in the bag, too, just in case. 

For tracking, I have a Premier tracking harness. I got started with that because I want to title my non Schutzhund dog (a Lancashire Heeler) in AKC tracking. They require that type of harness for tracking tests so I bought one. They are really inexpensive and well made so I ended up buying a few in different sizes. Once again, easy to take on/off.

I sound really lazy .
Annette


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I suppose it is up to the judge if they will allow you to use a regular choke-chain in a trial. I have seen a few people trial with them and I have also seen judges tell people that they must use a fur-saver. 

For tracking: I know many folks who track with a pinch and I have done it myself, however, I now track my dogs exclusively on a fur-saver for several reasons.

For protection: I have used a harness and prefered them to a wide collar. I also know alot of helpers who prefer a wide collar. I now use a doubled pinch (dead ringed pinch) for agitation and prefer that to both the harness and wide collar.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I use dead ring fur saver for tracking, and I use a wide collar for protection work.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My first two dogs tracked in a regular harness since then they have all tracked on the dead ring of the fursaver. In training I double line Donovan with one line on the fursaver and one on the pinch. The pinch is felt only as a correction for speed. 

In obedience my dogs wear their fursaver and a pinch. The few times I have used the E they would wear that too. 

In protection they also always wear their fursaver. Then they have on a pinch for the older dogs. I actually prefer a fat agitation collar Vs. the harness. I will use the harness on a back tie, but I hate them for regular work. If I do use one I will double line to make the carry easier. One line to the harness and one to a pinch. 

In a trial they always wear a fursaver. I have the 3.25mm ones instead of the bigger ones. Like how they look.


----------

